# BMC SLX01 Racemaster



## Cunego

Hi

I'm thinking of getting the SLX01, but the only thing that puts me off is the weight. Does anyone out there owe a Racemaster and have some true numbers?

I'm getting SRAM Red and Zipp 404 wheels, but am still afraid it will be a bit too heavy. I did the kit calculator thing on Competitive Cyclist and ended up on 6370g, but I'm afraid that's a bit over ambitious. But can it be true? If it's true, than it's obvioulsy not too heavy. 

ps. My other choice is a Time RXR Ulteam. Am I better off with one of those?

<a href='https://www.pixbox.se/pic24467584' title='Digitalt fotoalbum'><img src='https://archive.pixbox.se/arkivet/synligt_31/24460000-24469999/640x480/24467584.jpg' alt='' /></a>

or

<a href='https://www.pixbox.se/pic24467597' title='Digitalt fotoalbum'><img src='https://archive.pixbox.se/arkivet/synligt_31/24460000-24469999/640x480/24467597.jpg' alt='' /></a>

Thanks!


----------



## NealH

I would post this question over on the weightweenie forum, those guys are fanatics about weight and frame performance. 

In the current issue of "Ride" magazine, the SLX-01 is reviewed along with the Specialized Tarmac SL2 and, Parlee Z4 ( and a couple others). While the SLX-01 came in slightly heavier than the others, it did not appear to be evident on the road. Its stiffness and geometry made up for any extra grams. 

The Parlee Z4 was the lightest bike on test, by the way.


----------



## 2002

The Time looks badass. Just go with that if you are concerned about the weight.


----------



## jhamlin38

time. no question. absolutely the time. in a second! lol!


----------



## dadoflam

Cunego said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the SLX01, but the only thing that puts me off is the weight. Does anyone out there owe a Racemaster and have some true numbers?
> 
> I'm getting SRAM Red and Zipp 404 wheels, but am still afraid it will be a bit too heavy. I did the kit calculator thing on Competitive Cyclist and ended up on 6370g, but I'm afraid that's a bit over ambitious. But can it be true? If it's true, than it's obvioulsy not too heavy.


I have some scepticism about being able to build the SLX01 down to 6,400g using 404 tubulars, full Red groupset etc.

The weights actually measured by Ride magazine when they dissassembled the Racemaster were:
Frame (bare) 1,384g
Seatpost 231g
Fork 521g

Total = 2,140g

I've built my Pro Machine down to 5600g which includes SRAM RED components but also a lot of weight weenie pieces including Zipp Vumaquad cranks, KCNC brakes etc. The total for my bike for the frame, forks and seatpost items combined is just under 1500g - ie the Racemaster is already giving up 650g just in the frame, post and forks. 

The 404 wheels- assuming tubulars (+200g), Red cranks and BB (+200g) and Red brakes(+100g) you are considering would add another 500g over the same components on my bike and would give you a total bike weight over 6750g by my calculations even if you went pretty hardcore weight weenie on the balance of components. Applying the same logic it should be possible to build a Racemaster down to 6300g or so but you would have to re-think your wheel and groupset component selections.

If weight is your main goal the Racemaster may not be the right BMC to be looking at - it is reputedly aimed at riders who want stiffness primarily and weight is secondary. Good Luck


----------



## DANGERSHARK

Even if your weight hit 6750 grams you're still talking about a sub 15 lb bike... unless all you do is climb i highly doubt it matters how much your frame weighs.


----------



## velogy

Frame, integrated seat post & fork on the BMC SLX01 is 2.54lbs and 3.43lbs with the RXRUltra.

http://www.wrenchscience.com/road/frames/BMC/Racemaster+SLX01

http://www.wrenchscience.com/road/frames/Time/RXR+Ulteam


----------

